# Whitney Houston xx



## emz (Feb 11, 2012)

My Whitney Houston portrait drawing in A2 size took me 8 hours


----------



## Tighfield65 (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice, it is a bit difficult to see the resemblance without the title but it sounds like you spent a lot of time and patience nonetheless. Great job and thank you for sharing.


----------

